# Game #7 - Sixers Vs Clippers - November 13th, 2005 - 6:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 13, 2005 - 6:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (3-3) Vs Los Angeles Clippers (5-1)

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Mike Dunleavy

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Allen Iverson -VS- Sam Cassell -*​
Four game winning streak?

*GO SIXERS!!!*


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahah looks like your break from BBall has come to an end..3 in a row fellas!

Go Sixers


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL @ Cassell vs Iverson the matchup to watch is prolly going to be whoever gaurds Maggette

Lets make it 4 GO SIXERS


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Should be a good game. Now you get to play the best team in LA. I dont think Sam will be guarding AI. I think Dunleavy is gonna use Q Ross to guard AI. He is our best perimeter defender.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The best team in LA? I'll agree with that. 

When are you guys gonna get a new logo? Esp if you guys start winning. That logo is a symbol of years of futility. 

4 straight baby. Go Sixers!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the Sixers will beat us this game, only because of AI though, both AI's not one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers Game Thread :cheers:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Kunlun: Those are good pictures of both team members. 

As a Clipper fan I say ... LET'S HAVE A GOOD GAME.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> The best team in LA? I'll agree with that.
> 
> When are you guys gonna get a new logo? Esp if you guys start winning. That logo is a symbol of years of futility.
> 
> 4 straight baby. Go Sixers!


I like our logo and I liked the old Sixers logo as well. AI has won just as many rings as the Clippers. Its gonna be a good game and good test on the road for the rising Clips.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

The Clippers worry me. They're a well-stacked team that can give the Sixers thin frontcourt FITS.

Should be a great game


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

SixersFan said:


> The Clippers worry me. They're a well-stacked team that can give the Sixers thin frontcourt FITS.


I actually agree. 
Webber has to start strong and develop an inner presence in the paint, keep Brand from having easy baskets.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I really hope Korver won't end up guarding Maggette.....Maggette will muscle his way past Korver all the way to the bank.

Although I'm trying to be optimistic, I realistically think that the Clippers will take this. Iverson has proven me wrong before though.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Half time
Philly 60 - LA 50

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=251113020


Standout Performance:
AI - 5/7 16 pts
- 6 assists
- 3 stls

Iggy / Salmon / Nailon - 9 pts

Mobley - 4/5 3pts 20 pts

Brand - 14 pts

Maggette - 11 pts


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

70-67, Sixers in the third.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

94-86, Sixers in the 4th. Keep it going, get the fourth straight.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixers with their 4th straight. As in a win streak past three games (which happened about once last year), and they've beaten two conference powers, a re-energized team led by one of the game's top five, and a team that was five and one on the way. All without their starting center. I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sixer fans, don't worry, we'll beat you when you come to Staples. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Sixers with their 4th straight. As in a win streak past three games (which happened about once last year), and they've beaten two conference powers, a re-energized team led by one of the game's top five, and a team that was five and one on the way. All without their starting center. I'm starting to get excited.


Yep. My view on this team is completely opposite from the first 3 games.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

4 in a row man i cant wait to see what happens when Sammys back in the lineup we keep playin like this teams are gonna start to worry :biggrin: 

Go Sixers :clap:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I missed the game, Thats bomb that we won a 4th straight. How'd Nailon drop 21????hahaha never thought he'd ever see enough touches to get those kinda numbers. Good stuff.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Hey Kunlun: Those are good pictures of both team members.
> 
> As a Clipper fan I say ... LET'S HAVE A GOOD GAME.


Congrats on your win. We'll get you in LA! 

We had a few problems tonight, one of which (IMO) was coaching. We are extremely deep and could have used Singleton on Nailon or Iggy, BUT our Coach must have forgoten he was on the bench.

Hopefully, we will have Livingston back and be a little more fluid when we meet again.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

from the looks of the stats, with Webber having a bad game, our bench must have really stepped it up to get this win. 
I still can't believe Nailon had 21pts? 

Keep the mojo going, 5 in a row next.


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

I predicted an 8pt victory, it was only 5. AI had a solid game with 28pts on 45% shooting, 10 assists and 5 steals. If it weren't for his 7 TO's I'd have to say this was his best all around game of the year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win. Four in a row... I'm holding still holding my breath on this team.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great winning streak by you guys, you guys now lead the division. Here are some pictures/images from yesterday's win against the Los Angeles Clippers 113-108:









Los Angeles Clippers' Elton Brand (42) guards Philadelphia 76ers' Steven Hunter in the first half Sunday, Nov. 13, 2005, in Philadelphia.









Los Angeles Clippers' Chris Kaman (35) goes up for a block against Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson (3) in the first half Sunday, Nov. 13, 2005, in Philadelphia.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Lee Nailon's turning out to be a good acquisition. Black hole or not, we haven't had a guy who could fill it up like he does coming off the bench in a long time. He played a fairly efficient game. If he's doing what he's doing, he more than replaces Marc Jackson's production from last year. I still don't think the bench is a strong point on this team, but it won't look as bad once Dalembert comes back because then we wouldn't have James Thomas coming in off the bench.

Also while I'm still not the biggest fan of his defense, and boxing out, Steven Hunter has been a pleasant surprise on the offensive end this season. His minutes were limited after he got an eye laceration, and then he got into extreme foul trouble.

Korver's throwing his body around last year, which is a sight to behold. He's still primarily a shooter, but his hustle on the floor is one of those things that is really underrated. As long as his minutes are being limited (instead of Obie letting him go the length) he'll be able to keep doing this.

John Salmons has played well in more games consecutively than any period in his career, for this I really have to tip my hat to Mo Cheeks for getting on Salmons and trying to get the most out of him. The one thing I ask is, if the Sixers re-signed him would he continue this play, or did the contract year figure into his motivation?

I still don't think this team is a Finals threat, but I'm not too proud to say that I was wrong about their chances to win the Atlantic. With trouble in the swamp, it'd be a nice feeling to win the Atlantic after all the trash talking Nets fans had this year.


----------

